# הקרדיטים שלנו! זוהר ובן זוגה



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

הקרדיטים שלנו! זוהר ובן זוגה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
(מטעמי פרטיות השם שלו לא יוזכר. אתן יודעות? יופי, אל תכתבו בבקשה)


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מי אנחנו? 
אני מעתיקה לכאן את סיפור האירוסין וההיכרות המוכר...
אני זוהר, בת 23, סטייליסטית, מאפרת ומעצבת אירועים (ובלוגרית, וסטודנטית לתואר שני מחקרי בתולדות האומנות וגם מנהלת התוכן השיווקי של "דגניתא" ואין לי אוויר) והוא איש הצללים שלי. התמונה צולמה לפני 6 שנים, היינו אולי חודש ביחד.

הסיפור שלנו מתחיל לפני 6 וחצי שנים, בערב שבו ילדה בת 15 משעוממת להחריד שמאוהבת בטירוף בסולן של The Calling - אלכס בנד, מחליטה תוך כדי שיחה עם חברה לחפש באייסיקיו גברים בני גילה עם אותו שם בירושלים שהם בני גילה. היא מוצאת 5 כאלו ומתחילה לדבר איתם, אחד מהם נשמע דיי נורמלי. הוא רוסי, עלה  ארצה לפני 5 שנים וכשהיא שואלת אותו איך הוא נראה, הוא אומר שהוא בלונדיני עם עיניים כחולות והוא רזה, יש לו גוף של שחיין.היא חושבת לעצמה "הוא שקרן" ומחליטה לא לשקר, שיער חום, עיניים חומות, תלתלים, מלאה, 1.65, קוביות בשיניים.
הוא שולח תמונה והיא מתלהבת, היא שולחת תמונה ואין הרבה התלהבות בצד השני. אחרי תקופה, הם עוברים לדבר בטלפון. היא מתעלפת מהקול הגברי העמוק ומתפלאת לנוכח העדר המבטא. אחרי עוד קצת זמן הם מחליטים להיפגש. בתקופה שבה לפגוש אנשים מהאינטרט אמר דבר אחד - מסוכן בטירוף. היא לא יודעת שהפגישה הזאת גורלית, שאחריה היא תפגוש עוד רבים ורבות מהאינטרנט, שמעגל החברים שלה, שתחומי העניין שלה, יהפכו לחלק בלתי נפרד מהרשת הזאת. היא בטח לא מדמיינת שהיא תפגוש את אהבת חייה.
מהפחד הגדול היא מחליטה לקחת איתה שתי חברות טובות וקובעת איתו במרכז העיר, ירושלים. כשהוא מתקשר אליה שהוא שם היא בדיוק ב"ציפי" מודדת פדלפון שחור-אדום והיא שולחת חברה טובה ש"תמצא" אותו. היא לא יודעת איזו טעות היא עשתה. אחת החברות מרגישה רע וחוזרת הביתה ושתי הנותרות ממשיכות איתו לחנות כלי נגינה כדי שינגן להן משהו, הוא מנגן על גיטרה והיא מתמוגגת, היא כבר מאוהבת. החברה לא מבינה מה יש בו, בלונדינים עם עיניים כחולות זה משהו שממש לא מדבר אליה. הם נוסעים אליו לבית ומדברים שעות ואז חוזרים לתחנה מרכזית, הוא והחברה נפרדים ממנה ליד המוניות שירות והיא נוסעת לבית מאוהבת, מרוגשת, לא מדמיינת מה שקורה עכשיו כשהיא לא שם.
אחרי כמה ימים החברה מתקשרת "הוא הציע לי לצאת לסרט, את רוצה לבוא?". המומה לחלוטין היא מבינה שהם החליפו מספרי טלפונים אחרי שהיא הלכה. כמו טיפשה היא הולכת לסרט, הוא מביא שני חברים אידיוטים שעושים לה את המוות. אחרי כמה ימים השלושה נפגשים שוב והיא אומרת "תחליט, אני או היא". בגיל 15, היא שומעת בפעם הראשונה והאחרונה את המשפט "אני אוהב אותך כמו אחות".
בגיל 15, נשבר לה הלב בפעם הראשונה. באותו יום היא אמורה לישון אצל החברה, היא נוסעת איתה אליה ובוכה כל הדרך, היא מתקשרת לאח שלה שיקח אותה משם. אח שלה מסביר לה בדרך הביתה שהגבר הבא שהיא פוגשת, צריך לעבור קודם אצלו. הבכי לא נפסק כמה ימים טובים, הוא וחברה שלה יוצאים כמה פעמים וזה לא עובד, היא דתייה שמחפשת את עצמה והוא לא יודע מה זה אלוהים. היא מנתקת את הקשר עם שניהם ומחליטה שלעולם, היא לא תתאהב שוב.

יכול להיות שביקום מקביל, זה נגמר שם. היא בחיים לא ראתה אותו שוב והיא לא התאהבה שוב. אבל בסיפור שלנו, הדברים קרו אחרת.

הרבה מים חלפו בנהר, והילדה המבולבלת הפכה לנערה מרדנית שיודעת טוב מאוד מה היא רוצה ואהבה לא היתה חלק מהמשוואה. גברים כן, אהבה לא. היא לא התאהבה שוב. באחד הלילות שבהם היא שוב ישבה על המחשב ודיברה עם זרים או זרים שכבר הפכו לחברים טובים, קפצה לה במסנג'ר הודעה ממישהו שהיא חשבה שמחקה מזמן. הוא היה מתוק ורגיש ואחר לגמריי. הוא היה כבר בן 18 והיא בת 16 וחצי. צעירה מידי בשביל חוכמת החיים שהיא רכשה, בשביל הרקורד שלה. היא שולחת תמונה עדכנית והוא נפעם, מתרגש, היא נראית לו כל כך יפה. הוא שולח תמונה והיא לא מאמינה שהוא יכול להיות יותר יפה ממה שהוא היה. יש לו עכשיו שיער בלונדיני ארוך. הם עוברים לטלפון, מדברים על להיפגש ויום אחד היא אומרת לו "בוא נקבע, אחרת זה לעולם לא יקרה".
ב17.4.2007 הם נפגשים באותו מקום שבו נפגשו לראשונה. הוא יפה מאי פעם, היא מלאת ביטחון, צעירה מתמיד, יפה כל כך, והכי רזה שהיא תהיה אי פעם. היא בטוחה שהם כבר ילדים גדולים שראו ועשו הכל והיא הולכת בשביל לסגור מעגל, בשביל לילה(צהריים) אחד. הם מפלרטטים שעות עד שהוא רוכן לנשק אותה, הכל מרגש ונעים ומוכר אבל זר. היא נוסעת הביתה בתחושת ניצחון, היא חושבת "סופסוף,השגתי את הנסיך הזה. זהו,סגרתי מעגל". 
הימים חולפים ומתחוור לה שהיא לא סגרה מעגל, אלא פתחה אחד. היא מבינה שהיא לא התאהבה שוב, כי היא עדיין מאוהבת בו. היא מבועתת לחלוטין, היא לא יודעת מה הם ובכלל כל כך טוב לה לבד, שהיא לא ממש בטוחה שהיא צריכה את כאב הראש הזה! היא קוראת ספר שמסביר איך אפשר לבחור במי מתאהבים ועושה טבלה של בעד ונגד. הבעד, מנצח. אחרי כמה חודשים נפלט לה "אני אוהבת אותך" והיא נבוכה נורא ומסבירה לו שזה נפלט ולא בכוונה והיא בכלל התכוונה לזה בצורה אחרת והוא שמע לא נכון ו...הוא סותם לה את הפה בנשיקה ואומר שגם הוא אוהב, אותה.

מאז, אנחנו ביחד.
והדרך היתה רצופת מכשולים ומהמורות יותר משאפשר לדמיין... עברנו ביחד ב 5 שנים של גיל ההתבגרות, דברים שאנשים לא עוברים בחיים שלמים. בין היתר העובדה הטבעית שכשמתחילים לצאת בגיל 16, אז גדלים ומשתנים ולא תמיד זה מתאים... עברנו את ההורים שלא אישרו, את החברים שסיכסכו, עברנו כל אחד בנפרד את הסרטים שלו, את ההתמודדות עם פחדים וטראומות באמת גדולות, עברנו את ההתבגרות, את השאלות, את הצבא שלו, את התואר שלי(תאמינו לי שלהיות סטודנטית עם בן זוג חייל זה סיוט), את השאלה:"אני רוצה להיות איתו/ה כל החיים?", את הפרידה הזמנית והשלכותיה, את החיים, שהם לא פשוטים לאף אחד. הצלחנו איכשהו להתבגר כל אחד בנפרד אבל ביחד, לאותו כיוון.
כשהכרתי אותו חשבתי שאני יודעת הכל ואני אלמד אותו, את הילדון הזה, הכל. גיליתי שאני לא יודעת כלום על שומדבר והוא לימד אותי הכל על הרבה דברים ובעיקר על עצמי. הוא לימד אותי לאהוב את עצמי, שזאת מתנה שלא תסולא בפז.
ואני אוהבת אותו כל כך, שכשאני חושבת על מה לכתוב כדי לתאר את האהבה שלי, אני נחנקת מדמעות. הגבר שלי, כשהכרתי אותו חלק מהשיקולים בטבלה היו "הוא לא מתוסבך". עם הזמן הבנתי שאין אנשים לא מתוסבכים, ושאני אוהבת אפילו את התסבוכות שלו. אנחנו כל כך שונים מבחינה חיצונית שאפשר לחשוב שאנחנו שונים מבפנים, ואולי היינו בהתחלה והפכנו לדומים יותר עם הזמן? כבר מאוד קשה לדעת. הוא נשמה טובה וגדולה, הוא חכם כל כך ויודע את כל הדברים שאני לא יודעת (בין היתר: מתמטיקה, כימיה, מחשבים, אלקטרוניקה, איך לשתוק, איך לרסן את עצמך), הוא אוהב חיות בכלל ואת טדי בפרט, הוא רוצה ילדים, הוא מכבד את העקרונות שלי ואפילו אימץ את חלקם, הוא מקשיב בצורה יוצאת מין הכלל, הוא עקשן כמו שור, הוא חם מזג, הוא מצחיק, הוא מאצ'ו, הוא ג'נטלמן, הוא תומך אבל גם מדרבן והוא בלונדיני עם עיניים כחולות, שפתיים ורודות, אף גדול וגוף של מאמן חדר כושר.
ואני כל כך, אבל כל כך אוהבת אותו!
(בדיוק עכשיו כשאני חופרת הוא מכורבל מתחת לשמיכה מאחורי, חולם עלי בלבן ושוכח עם איזו מופרעת הוא הולך להתחתן)

כשחגגנו 5 שנים ביחד. החלטנו ללכת על מתנות סמליות כדי לחסוך לקיץ שבו סופסוף נטוס ביחד לאנשהו. קניתי לו מכנסיים וחולצה מגולף והחולצה היתה קצת גדולה אז הוא אמר "בואי ניסע למלחה מחר, נחליף אותה ותבחרי לך מתנה". יש אנשים שזה נשמע להם משונה, אבל כן, אני בוחרת את המתנות שלי. יש לי טעם בעייתי ואני קשה ולכן אני מעדיפה לבחור בעצמי, כסף, גיפט קארדים או כלום... הגענו לקניון, עשינו כמה סידורים, החלפנו את החולצה ומר בחור מוביל אותי לחנות תכשיטים. זה עבר לי בראש, ואחרי 5 שנים ביחד אני יכולה להבטיח לכן שהחתונה שלי מתוכננת היטב ואת ההצעה הראשונה ממנו קיבלתי אולי כשהיינו 3 חודשים ביחד... אבל לא חשבתי שזה יבוא עכשיו.
נכנסו לחנות ואמרתי לו "זהו?זה רציני?" והוא חייך ואמר "כן". הסתכלנו על טבעות בכמה חנויות ובסוף חזרנו ורכשנו את הראשונה. כן, בכיתי כמו ילדה קטנה. ועדיין בדרך הביתה אמרתי לו:"היא נשארת אצלך עד הקיץ?" "אנחנו יוצאים למסעדה בשלישי?" ולא קלטתי שזהו, זה זה. עד שהוא אמר לי "אני הולך לספר להורים". 
בבית קיבלתי הצעה, על הברכיים והכל... כמובן שלא הפסקתי לבכות שעות כי אני כזאת נקבה וההורמונים שלי משתוללים שזכיתי בבבון הכי חזק וחתיך ביער(אני מתלוצצת אלכס!עכשיו תניח את הכפכף שאתה מתכוון לזרוק עליי!)

התארסנו שנה וחודשיים לפני התאריך. למה? לא יכולנו להתחתן באמצע שנה כי אנחנו סטודנטים וזה שינה הרבה מבחינת המעמד שלנו עבור המשפחה שלו.


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (5/9/12)

אמנם אני מכירה את הסיפור באופן כללי, אבל 
היה נחמד ומרגש לקרוא את זה בצורה כל כך מפורטת


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

נשיקות הדסולה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (6/9/12)

סיפור ממש מרגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היות וגם אנחנו הכרנו ברשת בתקופה שהיא לא כמו היום, הסיפור שלך ממש דיבר אלי


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

זאת הייתה תקופה, בעיקר שהיה מפחיד 
בה לפגוש אנשים מהרשת.
היום? חצי מהחברים שלי הם אנשים שהכרתי ברשת!


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

פלטת צבעים או "מיומנה של משוגעת"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כפי שכתבתי, אני סטייליסטית, מאפרת, מעצבת אירועים ולומדת תולדות האומנות.
אסתטיקה היא עקרון משמעותי בחיים שלי, היא חשובה לי והיה ברור שהחתונה שלי הולכת להיות הפקה ושאני הולכת להיות בריידזילה.
לפני הכל חשוב שאדגיש שלחתונה הייתה פלטת צבעים שכללה לבנים, וורודים, אפרסקים, זהובים וסגולים. במקור הפלטה הייתה של גוונים בהירים ובלי סגול ואז אלכס בחר חולצה סגולה (זאת הייתה דרמה רצינית עבורי. לא צוחקת איתכם, זה היה משבר. הסגול הזה לא התאים לי לכלום ושיניתי הכל בגללו) והפך את הקערה על פיה ואני נזכרתי שאי אפשר בהיר על משפחה שקופה... זה אומר שההזמנות, הפרחים, האיפור, התכשיטים היו בגוונים האלו המשפחה והמלוות נתבקשו לשתף פעולה (בעזרת לחץ מתון) ולהתלבש בגוונים האלו. בסופו של דבר נכנס עוד צבע וזה ירוק-תורקיזי. זה לא היה בחירה שלי, פשוט הרבה מאוד התלבשו בגוון הזה וזה נראה מכוון למרות שזה לא היה. מאוד שמחתי שגם בלי כוונה זה יצא ככה, כי זה נראה חלק מהפלטה ולא תלוש ו"מיוחד".
זה נשמע שאני חולת שליטה ומעבר לעובדה שאני באמת חולת שליטה, היו המון דברים בחתונה הזאת שלא היו מה שרציתי. עשיתי המון התפשרויות. החל מהחופה היהודית והרבנות וכלה בשירים מסויימים ולכן הייתי חולת שליטה בדברים היחידים שיכולתי לשלוט עליהם. מעבר לעובדה שעיצוב ואסתטיקה מאוד חשובים לי ואחד הדברים שגרמו לי להכי הרבה נחת היו אנשים שלא הפסיקו להגיד לי שרואים שחשבתי על כל פרט, שהצבעוניות מדהימה ושהם רוצים שאעצב את החתונה שלהם.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

עיצוב הזמנות וסייב דה דייט - יוליה טייץ 
ההזמנות היו צריכות להיות בפלטת הצבעים כמובן. בחרנו בשיר של שלמה ארצי כי למרות החיבור הענקי שלי ליהדות רציתי משהו ישראלי ולא יהודי.
יוליה היא חברה טובה שלי (והגרפיקאית הכי טובה בארץ, שעובדת בין היתר עבור פנאי פלוס!) וזו הייתה מתנה. שיגעתי אותה...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

הזמנה 
רצינו משהו נקי, קלאסי ויפה. אנחנו ממש לא הטיפוס של צחוקים, קומיקסים וכל השאר.
ורצינו ללכת על זול, כי זה פחות חשוב בענינו.
ההזמנות הודפסו איפשהו ע"י גיסו של אלכס בתור מתנה. הזמנות החינה היו תואמות לגמרי להזמנות האלו רק על ריבועים קטנים.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

אישורי הגעה וסידורי ישיבה 
בסופו של דבר לא עשינו את שניהם.
לא התכוונו לשלם על זה כסף, זה נראה לנו מיותר וידענו בעצמנו בערך כמה מוזמנים יגיעו.
הזמנו 400 והגיע טיפה פחות מ 300. ניסיתי לעשות סידורי הושבה ואחרי שעות מורטות עצבים וויתרתי.
בסופו של דבר כולם ישבו ונהנו אז באמת שאני חושבת שזה מיותר.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מסיבת רווקהולדת 
החברים המסכנים שלנו היו צריכים להגיע לחינה ולחתונה. נוסף על זה חודש לפני החתונה חגגתי יומולדת.
אז החלטנו לאחד את כל האירועים לאירוע אחד "רווקהולדת" שחגגנו בתקליט בירושלים. חברה טובה שלי תקלטה, אסרנו על הבאת מתנות לרגל יום ההולדת והיה ממש כיף


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

הכלה, יורז טרולי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
התארגנתי בבית שלנו ואלכס גורש בחזרה לבית הוריו לשבוע שלם. (טעות. בהמשך)

משהו קטן לגבי המראה שרציתי ליצור - 
בתור סטייליסטית, מאפרת ומעצבת אירועים אני תמיד מנסה לראות את התמונה הכללית. איפור, נעליים, שמלה ושיער (וכמובן כל שאר האירוע והחתן!) אמורים ליצור שלם הרמוני. אני הרבה פעמים רואה כלות שלבושות כמו נסיכות עם חתנים זרוקים או כלות שנראות עדינות ויפות בשמלות סקסיות מידי וזה מאוד מאוד צורם לי. הסברתי בפוסט על שמלות כלה ואירועים שצריכה להיות ראייה כוללת ורחבה על האירוע ועל המראה שמנסים ליצור. אני רציתי מראה כלתי (באלוהים שיצא לי "כלבתי" מה פרוייד היה אומר?) מאוד קלאסי, רך ונקי עם השפעות רומיות ורציתי להרגיש "אני".
התיאור הכי טוב של ה"אני" שלי זה רכה מבפנים אבל דוקרת בקצוות. בחתונה שלי רציתי שהרכות הזאת תקרין החוצה.
קיבלתי בדיוק את זה. חתונה בעייני זה לא הזמן להיות סקסית בטירוף או נושכת, אלא יפייפיה ונשית, עוצמתית אבל לא מפחידה, נסיכה אבל לא נסיכה מהאגדות, אלא מהחיים האמיתיים. כל האירוע עוצב באותה אווירה, פלטת הצבעים קשורה בדיוק לזה. לרכות, לקיץ, לאסתטיקה של העדינות.
הרשתי לעצמי נגיעות של מיניות ועוצמה איפה שהכי פחות רואים. לבשתי בירית אדומה ונעלי העקב שלי היו מאוד סקסיות. האדג' היחיד שהשארתי בחוץ היה הפרח בשיער, ואת ה"קברטיות" שלו רואים רק אנשים שמתעסקים בבורלסק וקברט.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

הסלון הפך לסלון יופי...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

שיער  
את השיער שלי עצבה מייקי שהיא חברה טובה שזו לא העבודה שלה והיא לא עושה כלות, היא הסכימה כי אנחנו חברות ואני מעריצה את העבודה שלה. בחרתי במייקי בגלל שהיא עובדת עם רולים על השיער שלי שהוא רטוב ולא מחליקה ואז מתלתלת עם בייבילס. לא הייתי מוכנה לרצוח את התלתלים שלי בחתונה עם החלקות ואח"כ בייביליס, נראה לי מיותר. הסגנון שרציתי היה רומי, בהשפעת הלימודים שלי (אני מתמחה באומנות עתיקה וקלאסית בין היתר) ובהשפעת ספרטקוס. מייקי עשתה לי ניסיון לפני המון זמן שיצא מהמם אבל היו כמה דברים שהפריעו לי ובחתונה? השיער היה מושלם!!! בדיוק מה שרציתי. כשהשיער היה גמור זאת הייתה הפעם הראשונה שהתרגשתי במהלך היום. ממש עמדתי לבכות. זה כנראה הפיל לי את האסימון...
מייקי גם עצבה את השיער לאמא שלי, אחייניות שלי והמלוות שלי. היא איפרה את חלקכן ואת השאר איפרה חברה טובה אחרת - דנה אילון שהיא מאפרת שעובדת בתחום. מייקי גם קנתה לי את הפרחים לשיער - היא שלחה לי תמונות בלייב מהחנות ואני בחרתי 2 פרחים. החלפתי את הלבן כשהחלפתי שמלה. בפרח הלבן היה משהו מאוד קברטי שקסם לי בגלל הנוצות והדברים שקופצים ממנו. הזהוב התאים בצורה מושלמת לשמלה השניה.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

עוד אחת


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

טאץ' אחרון לפני שיוצאים


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

איפור - אני, זוהר וסילויבצקי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איפור - בחרתי לאפר את עצמי. למה? כי אני מאפרת. אם אני מספיק טובה לאפר אחרות, אני מעולה בלאפר את עצמי. התלבטתי המון ובאמת שהמאפרות הכי טובות בארץ חברות שלי והציעו לי מחירים מעולים אבל אני לא מסוגלת לסמוך על אפחת. ממש לא הייתי לחוצה בזמן והדבר היחידי שביקשתי ממייקי לעשות זה להדביק לי ריסים, כי היא אלופה בזה ולא רציתי להסתבך. בחרתי בסגול כי זה התאים לפלטת הצבעים ובזהב שהתכתב עם הנעליים, הלק, התכשיטים ונראה מדהים על העור שלי.
פירוט איפור למעוניינות:
עיניים - פריימר של עפרה
צלליות: צללית זהובה מהנייקד על גלגל העין, בזווית הפנימית ועל עצם הגבה. הצללית הסגול היא ערבוב של צללית מפלטת "אסיד" של סליק עם אחרות שאני לא זוכרת והבסיס היה עפרון סגול מטושטש של פופה.
איילינר - פלואידלין של מאק
ריסי "וויספיס" של ארדל
מסקרה עמידה למים של בורז'ואה
פנים: פריימר של קלרינס
מייקאפ פייס אנד בודי ב 2 שכבות
פודרה "קורלסטיי" של רבלון + פודרה מאירה של ג'יבנשי
הצללות עם ברונזר חדש של פופה והארות עם שימר זהוב מתוך מוצר הצללות/הארות של מאק
סומק - אני לא זוכרת  אני ממש גרועה.
שפתיים - תוחם בגוון טבעי של מאק וגלוס אפרקסי של ג'ייד מעליו.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

אין על המברשות של ריל טכניק


----------



## חדשים בעסק (6/9/12)

תמונה ממש יפה 
סחטיין על האיילנר


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

תראי, אני עושה אותו כל בוקר כמעט מגיל 15 
בגיל 23, אני יכולה לצייר איילינר חתולי בחושך, ביד שמאל, תוך כדי תנועה ימינה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (6/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מבטים ביקורתיים על התוצאה הסופית


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

עוד אחת


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

עוד אחת מעולה


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מניקור - פדיקור, גם כן אני 
אני שנים עושה הכל לעצמי, אני לא אוהבת שאחרים נוגעים בי בקטעים האלו. אלו הציפורניים הטבעיות שלי והלכתי על מניקור שיתכתב עם הנעליים.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

הנעליים - איביי 
הן עלו 250 ש"ח. היה בהן את כל מה שחיפשתי! גליטרים, פרחים, זהוב אבל לא צהוב מידי, עקבים מטורפים (15 ס"מ). קניתי אותן לפני שנה בערך ומצחיק שמיד אח"כ טרנד הגליטרים בנעליים תפס ממש חזק.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

זאת אחת האהובות עליי


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

שמלות - איביי ואמא שלי (זה ארוך) 
הקדמה קטנה על דימוי גוף ודיאטות - כשהתראסתי, לפני שנה וקצת, הייתי קצת יותר רזה מהיום (5-4 קילו). מיד אחרי שהתארסנו חליתי בחיידק בקיבה שלקח לי הרבה מאוד זמן להחלים ממנו, שהשבית אותי מספורט והרס לי את התזונה לגמרי. אחרי החיידק עליתי במשקל ואמרתי לעצמי שאני לא הולכת לעשות עכשיו מלחמה כדי לרדת בחזרה עד החתונה. המשכתי להתאמן ולאכול בריא ואמרתי "אם ארד יופי, אם לא, לא נורא" הייתה לי שנה עמוסה בלימודים ומתוסבכת מאוד מבחינה אישית וכדי לרדת במשקל צריכים להיות פנויים נפשית כי זאת מלחמה. בשבועיים שלפני החתונה נכנסתי להתקף חוסר ביטחון עצמי ועשיתי איזשהו "בוט קאמפ" לשבועיים - תכנית אימונים דיי אינטנסיבית, בליווי של מאמן כמובן - רומן ספיבק שהוא אחד האלופים עליי אדמות. לא ציפיתי לרדת 5 ק"ג בשבועיים אלא להתחטב קצת. בשבוע השני לא הצלחתי להגיע לזה, מרוב לחץ ודברים לעשות - זה פשוט לא קרה. לא הצלחתי להתאמן ואולי טוב שכך.
יש הרבה כלות שנכנסות ללחץ ושמות לעצמן דד ליין לרזות עד החתונה במספרים לא הגיוניים וגם הגיוניים. האמת היא שרוב הכלות האלו משמינות אחרי החתונה ואז במשך שנים מתרפקות על תמונות החתונה שבהן הן היו "רזות ומושלמות". ממש לא התכוונתי להיות אחת הכלות האלו.
המשקל שלי, בין אם אני אוהבת אותו או לא הוא חלק ממי שאני. אני לא רזה, מעולם לא הייתי רזה ואני לא אהיה רזה. בחתונה שלי רציתי להיות אני, ו"אני" היא לא בחורה רזה. וזה שאני לא רזה לא הפך אותי לפחות מושלמת ויפה.
לי באופן אישי יש פגם שמפריע לי מאוד, חדות האבחנה ישימו לב שהידיים שלי "מנומרות" בכתמים בהירים (זה לא פטריה ולא בר מרפא). בהתחלה שקלתי להסוות את זה עם מייקאפ ובסוף הוחלט שלא. בהתחלה זה הפריע לי בתמונות ואחרי כמה ימים? גם זה חלק ממני וכנראה שזה יישאר איתי לכל החיים, אז זה היה איתי גם בחתונה.
בכלל נראה שהחתונה היא מרדף לקראת שינויים והרבה כלות בוחרות להיות משהו אחר. לנתח את החזה, לפצוח בדיאטות שחלקן מסוכנות מאוד ואני קיבלתי המלצה באופן אישי להסיר שיער מהידיים גם אם אני לא רגילה כי זה יפריע לי בתמונות של החתונה (תנחשו לבד מה קרה). אני חושבת שהדבר הזה גרוע מאוד. זה התעסקות בלתי פוסקות בחוסר המושלמות שלנו ומתכון בטוח להרגיש רע עם עצמך בחתונה, דווקא בגלל ההתעסקות האובססיבית הזאת. אני יודעת שאסתכל בתמונות של החתונה אני לא אתרפק על מראה שלעולם לא אוכל להשיג בשנית, זאת אני וככה אני נראית תמיד.

שמלה - את השמלה הראשונה שלי קניתי מאיביי מהמוכר הזה:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Ivory...t=UK_Wedding_Dresses&var=&hash=item76c0cfb657
היא עלתה לי 720 ש"ח כולל המשלוח והגיעה עד הבית. ההתנהלות מול המוכר הייתה מאוד נעימה בכל הזמן שתפרו אותה, ביקשתי תיקון מראש - שיסגרו את הגב עד למעלה בגלל הקעקוע ועשו את זה ולמרות זאת, מאוד התאכזבתי כשפתחתי אותה. ראשית כי מבחינת צבע הייתי בטוחה שהיא יותר "צהבהבה" מאשר לבנה ,שנית כי כפי שתראו בתמונה באייבי - זאת פשוט מאוד לא אותה שמלה ושלישית - היא הייתה קצרה צרה לי באגן ולכן לא ישבה עליי בצורה מדוייקת. היא כן הייתה יפה מאוד ובכל זאת - זאת שמלת התחפושת מבחינתי - לצילומים. ניסיתי לדבר עם המוכר שאני אשאיר אותה אבל שיידע שאני מאוכזבת ונתתי פידבק שלילי. הוא מייד נלחץ והציע פיצוי - הוא שלח לי תחתית (שלא השתמשתי בה) ותוספת בד שאוכל לתקן. עשינו לה באמת כמה תיקונים כדי לקרב אותה למקור - הוספנו פרחים בנקודה החיבור בין החלק העליון לחצאית. לגבי זה שהיא הייתה צרה באגן - זה קרה בגלל שהשמלה נשרכת עם סרט אבל באגן יש רוכסן. לו הייתי יודעת את זה מראש - הייתי נותנת היקף אגן גדול ממה שיש לי ולא "בול". בכל מקרה, אפחד לא ראה את זה. זה פשוט גרם לזה שהשמלה "טיפסה ללמעלה" ונאלצתי לסדר אותה כל הזמן.
מבחינת איכות? השמלה הייתה נהדרת, תפורה היטב, פרטים מושלמים, מידות בול כפי שנתתי, קאפים מובנים (לא לבשתי חזיה), מחטבת אבל לא חונקת כי היא לא הייתה עם מחוך. הייתה רק בעיה אחת: לשמלה היו "ברזלים" כמו של מחוך שנועדו להחזיק אותה ישר על הגוף יותר מאשר לחטב ובכלל שהאיכות שלהם הייתה לא טובה, הם התעקמו. שוב, לא ראו את זה. אבל אני הרגשתי את זה. להרבה כלות זה קורה, ראיתי את זה במו עייני על עשרות כלות. רוב האנשים לא שמים לב. אני לובשת מחוכים ולכן שמתי לב, זה הציק לי, התעסקתי בזה והטיפ הכי טוב שקיבלתי מאופיר היה "אל תגעי בזה. זה אולי מציק לך אבל לא רואים כלום. אם תגעי, יהיה כתם ויראו". בתור OCD לא הצלחתי לא לגעת וכשהחלפתי אותה כבר היה כתם.
שורה תחתונה - אני מאוד ממליצה להזמין שמלה מאיביי. זה זול ומבחינת האיכות של התפירה והבדים? זה לא נופל מהאיכות של המעצבות הגדולות בארץ. אבל! תעשו את זה מספיק זמן מראש, תוודאו שאפשר להחזיר, ואם זאת שמלה עם "עצמות" אני ממליצה לשבת איתה בבית ולראות שהן לא מתעקמות. במידה וכן - אפשר להחליף אצל תופרת. בכלל - לקחת לתיקונים אצל תופרת. זה זול, זה יפה, אנשים לא מאמינים לי שהשמלה שלי עלתה ככה ושהיא מאיביי. בארץ? שמלה בסגנון הזה הייתה עולה לי 10,000 ש"ח להשכרה.
שמלה שניה - אמא שלי תפרה, הזמנתי את האבזם מאיביי וחברנו לו חגורת סאטן. תמונות בהמשך...
הלבשה תחתונה - מתחת לשמלה הראשונה לבשתי מחטב "אנטי צלוליט" של ג'ק קובה שעלה 470 ש"ח. משהו מביך ומשעשע - זה מחטב לכלות ולכן חלק המפשעה לא קיים, יש פשוט חור ענקי. למה? כדי שלא תצטרכי להתפשט או לבקש עזרה כשאת עושה פיפי. אני מאוד פקפקתי בעניין ונחשו מה? זה עובד....  לא נזקקתי לחזיה בשמלה הראשונה. בשניה לבשתי חזיה בסיסית בצבע ניוד של ראול נאווי שעלתה 200 ש"ח במשביר.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

קושרים


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מסדרים


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מקדימה


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מאחור


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

שמלה שניה 
היא הייתה כל כך נוחה. חרשתי אותה בשבת החתן ואני הולכת לקצר אותה כדי להשתמש בה יותר.


----------



## behappy (9/9/12)

השמלה הזו פשוט מדהימה 
רואים שהיא נוחה בטירוף ואני חושבת שהיא גם מתאימה לאופי שלך ולמה שאת משדרת. היא נראית לי שמלת מולטי טאלנט כזו שיכולה להתאים לכ"כ הרבה מטרות. אמא שלך מוכשרת!!


----------



## Zorikit (9/9/12)

תודה רבה, אני מתה עליה....


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

תכשיטים - נטע ליבנה 
קניתי סט של עגילים + שרשרת עם תליון של נטע לבנה עם אבני רוז קוורץ ורודות בהירות. סט עדין ומקסים, לא רציתי משהו דומיננטי מידי. ענדתי את טבעת האירוסין שלי ואת הצמידים שסבתא שלי נתנה לי בחינה ואני כל כך שמחה שענדתי אותם, כי בסופו של דבר היא וסבא שלי לא הרגישו טוב ולא הגיעו והצמידים נתנו לי תחושה שהם שם.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

החתן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
בגדי החתן נקנו ב"פיגל" בירושלים. הכל כולל הכל עלה 2000 ש"ח. החלטנו ביחד על חליפת פשתן בהירה אך לא לבנה בשום מצב. החולצה הסגולה הייתה בחירה שלו שהרגה אותי כבר החלטתי על פלטת צבעים והוא בא לי עם הסגול הזה ונאלצתי להכניס סגול...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

הפרחים והעיצוב - פרחי אברהמי (אני) 
כמו שאמרתי אני עובדת כמעצבת אירועים בעסק המשפחתי שלנו. אנחנו פרחנים משנות ה 70.
אני לקחתי חלק מלא ופעיל בהכנה של כמעט כל הסידורים. כיאה לבת של מגדלי פרחים וכמישהי שעובדת שנים בחנות פרחים ותקופה כמעצבת אירועים - פרחים זה אחד הדברים האהובים עלי. גם בפרחים חיפשתי משהו הרמוני, קייצי שכמובן הוא חלק מפלטת הפרחים. הסגנון הוא מאוד אירופאי, מאוד "חו"ל", רציתי משהו צבעוני אבל הרמוני ורך ולא רציתי להיות משעממת עם ורדים אדומים. רך בפרחים זה סידורים שהם לא סימטריים, נוקשים ודחוסים אלא יותר משוחררים עם דברים קופצים. אגב התאמה - אני אוהבת שבכל האירוע משתמשים באותם פרחים בדיוק. וזה מה שעשינו אצלי. היה לי מאוד חשוב שלאלכס יהיה פרח לדש, זה מהמם בעייני ואני לא מבינה למה בארץ זה לא נהוג. אני מודה שאני לא אוהבת 90% מעיצובי האירועים בארץ וזה כי רוב האנשים חוסכים כסף על פרחים ומשתמשים בנרות או שנדלירים ופרחי משי שבעייני פשוט מכערים את הכל. עיצוב עם פרחים לעולם יראה יוקרתי יותר וכן, יעלה יותר כסף כמובן. אם אם תעשו את זה דרכי, אני מבטיחה לכם שמשכתנא לא תצטרכו לקחת.

הפרחים בחתונה שלי למשל מתומחרים בעשרת אלפים שקלים. זה לא מעט כסף, אבל היו המון המון המון פרחים ולא פרחים זולים.
היה זר, קישוט רכב, פרח לדש לחצי שלי, 30 סידורי שולחן בינוניים, 6 סידורים ענקיים לשדרה וקיסוס שלופף על המעקה בדרך לחופה. חבילת כלולות קלאסית שאנחנו מוכרים מגיעה ל 5000 שקלים, כולל הכל...
בשבוע שלפני החתונה הלכתי עם אח שלי לבחור פרחים מהמגדלים, בחרתי ליזיאנוס ב  4 צבעים - לבן, קרם, ורוד וסגול. ורדים ב 3 צבעים: כתום בהיר, ורוד וסגול. מבחינת ענפי קישוט אני בחורה שלא יכולה לראות כבר גיבסנית ולכן בחרתי בגרין בל, לימוניום סגול ואקליפטוס. הוספנו לסידורים בשדרה מובי דיק והיה קיסוס מסביב לזר שלי וקצת בסידורים הגדולים ועל המעקה שייקר את כל העסק אבל נראה חלומי.
הדברים היחידים שלא נגעתי בהם היו סידורי השדרה, הבוטנייר והזר שלי. כי אלו דברים שהיה צריך לעשות ביום החתונה ועליהם היה אמון אחי ארז.

בתמונה זר הכלה שלי


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

בוטנייר - פרח לדש 
זה שווה את ליבי, אני מתה על זה.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

הסידורים בשדרה


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

סידורי השולחנות


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

קיסוס 
לא יכולנו להניח סידורים על החופה עצמה מטעמי טמטום של האולם, אז לופפנו קיסוס על המעקה


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

זרים למלוות 
היו לי 5 מלוות, לכולן היו זרים


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

זרי ראש לאחייניות שרצו 
(אגב, השמלות של שתי השמאליות + השושבינה? עיצוב שלי ושל אמא, אמא תפרה)


----------



## יום וליל (6/9/12)

אלה משמאל נראות בדיוק כמוך 
גנים חזקים


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

הן ממש לא דומות לי 
פשוט שתיהן מתולתלות וכהות עור אז אנשים ישר אומרים "קופי שלך!" אם מסתכלים על תווי הפנים, צורת העיניים, האף והשפתיים - אין שום קשר. אחד דומה לאחותי והשניה לאחי. לא אחותי ולא אחי דומים לי


----------



## יום וליל (6/9/12)

לפעמים זרים רואים דברים אחרת... 
גם לי כולם אומרים שאני דומה לאחי ואני אומרת להם שלא,
אני דומה לאמא והוא דומה לאבא (העתק מדוייק של אבא שלי)

עד שיום אחד הסתכלתי במונה שלי דווקא וממש ראיתי את הדמיון.

בכל מקרה אם התבלבלתי סליחה.


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

אין צורך להתנצל, כל אחד ומה שהוא רואה  
אני נוטה להאמין שאני רואה דמיון יותר טוב מאנשים אחרים כי אני מתעסקת באסתטיקה כל החיים שלי, כל יום, כל היום.
אני למשל דומה לאבא שלי למעט העיניים שהן של אמא, צבע העור שהוא מיקס שלי והאף שהוא הרבה פחות עיראקי משלו 

אחת מהן (השמאלית ביותר) תמיד חושבים שהיא אחותי הקטנה וזה מצחיק אותי כי היא הרבה יותר יפה ממני והפנים שלה שונות לגמרי (עיניים ענקיות, אף סולד, שפתיים בשרניות... הלוואי שהייתי נראית כמוה )


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

אה כן, האוטו  
נסענו בבימבה שלנו, היה נוח וכיף.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

צלם - אופיר קפון המלך! 
בחרנו באופיר קפון, ידעתי שאופיר יצלם אותנו עוד לפני שהאירוסין היו באופק כי אנחנו חברים טובים והוא הצלם מספר 1 בארץ מבחינתי.
ובצורה משעשעת - התארסנו ביום ההולדת של אופיר. אופיר היה כל מה שציפיתי ממנו להיות. מקסים, מצחיק, מרגיע, כייפי. איתו עובדת ליאת שוואלה היא צלמת כל כך טובה שאני ממש לא יודעת מה הוא צילם ומה היא צילמה. לא "העמידו" אותו ולא ביימו אותנו, זה היה נהדר. איש הווידאו אנטון גם היה מקסים והייתה לנו דרמה קטנה במהלך הצילומים שאנטון הפקיר ציוד בשטח והציוד נגנב. תודות לאבא שלי ולמג"ב הציוד נמצא במהרה (אצל בן מושב!) והוחזר לצלם. התמונות יפייפיות בצורה לא נורמלית. חדות, קונטסרסטיות. שילוב אידיאלי בין תמונות "שחייבים" לתמונות אומנותיות וכייפיות.


----------



## zabot (6/9/12)

ליאת שניטמן נהדרת, אופיר קפון מעולה  
איזה כיף לך!


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

תודה  
הם לגמרי מדהימים, אופיר ידיד שלי והוא חיכה לחתונה שלי בערך כמוני, היה מדהים!


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

המפגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המפגש היה במרפסת של ההורים שלי (אנחנו גרים באותו קומפלקס, הם למעלה בבית גדול ולנו יש דירה נפרדת)
כשחיכיתי לו הוא צעק לי "זר, מה המצב?" ונקרעתי מצחוק...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מתרגשים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתה לנו פאשלה קטנה שהחצי הגיע קצת מוקדם וזאת הייתה הפקה של להעיף אותו מהאזור כדי שאני אוכל לצאת מהבית שלי ולעלות לבית של ההורים, יצאנו כמעט בזמן המתוכנן, איחרנו אולי ברבע שעה.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

היה לנו קהל מרוגש ומקסים


----------



## TheSecretWithin (5/9/12)

חח הנה אלכס, היה המדריך שלי בצבא


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

היו דמעות 
זאת הפעם השנייה שהתרגשתי והפעם הראשונה שממש ממש התרגשתי.... לא הצלחתי להפסיק לבכות.


----------



## pipidi (5/9/12)

חחח ואת דאגת שאת לא מתרגשת...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

כי באמת לא התרגשתי עד אז


----------



## behappy (6/9/12)

נכון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גם אני זוכרת את השרשור הזה..


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מקדימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
למעשה כל הלוקיישנים שאתם רואים הם בעמק האלה. 5 דקות מהבית שלי. כפי שאתם תראו מדובר באותו מקום שיש בו נופים שונים וזה נהדר. אגב, עמק האלה הוא העמק שבו דוד וגוליית נלחמו בו. עבורי זה המקום שגדלתי בו, נוף ילדותי. והוא הכי יפה בעולם.

הלוקיישן הראש היה עץ האלה, בעמק האלה יש אלה אתלנטית ענקית אחת שמסופר עליה שהיא האלה שעליה אבשלום נתפס בשערותיו ומת. כשהייתי ילדה לפעמים פחדתי מהאלה הזאת אבל הייתה לי משיכה עזה עליה ומאוד דאגתי שגידרו אותה ואמרו שהיא חולה. אומרים כבר שנים שהיא חולה אבל היא שם, היא ירוקה. והיא הכי "אמא אדמה" בשבילי. בתור נערים אני ובן הזוג שלי היינו יושבים תחת צילה, הוא היה מנגן בגיטרה ואני הייתי שרה לו. להצטלם שם היה סימבולי מבחינתי.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

טדי 
אנחנו מגדלים מרמנו בן 4 מאז שהוא בן חודש, הוא הילד שלנו וידענו שהוא יהיה בצילומים. 
זה דרש אסטרטגיה - אבא שלי בא איתנו ולקח אותו אחרי הסשן.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## יאנהלה (5/9/12)

מקסים! 
זה לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ענק!


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

ולכן קוראים לו טדי, teddy bear


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Nooki80 (6/9/12)

איזה דובון אכפת לי! 
הוא מהמם!


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

והוא יודע את זה  זאת הגרסא המיניאטורית שלו. 
פרוות קיץ...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## m a y a n a (5/9/12)

תמונה מהאגדות


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

לגמרי


----------



## חדשים בעסק (6/9/12)

את זאת לגמרי הייתי מגדילה 
שתהיה לכם בבית


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

זה ממש קשה לבחור מה מגדילים, ממש!


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

עם המלוות המושלמות שלי


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (5/9/12)

האוויאנס??


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מה הבעיה? באירוע הן הוחלפו. למה לסבול סתם?


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (5/9/12)

לא לסבול חלילה 
פשוט התפלאתי בגלל שנראה שהאירוע וה"סטיילינג" היה כל כך מוקפד . אז הופתעתי פתאום לראות את ההוויאנס..... שהם כביכול כפכף לים....


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

אין מישהי שיותר נגד זה ממני 
אבל המלוות שלי התרוצצו, זו שנועלת אותם במיוחד ולכן לא הפריע לי בשלב הזה, זכותה.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

לוקיישן שני - אצל ממה ובבה 
הלוקיישין הבא היה ביקור אצל סבא וסבתא שלי. אצל מרוקאים זאת ברכה מאוד גדולה שחתן וכלה יבואו אליהם לבית וסבא וסבתא שלי מאוד מבוגרים וזה היה בספק אם הם יגיעו לאירוע. בסופו של דבר הם לא הגיעו. בגלל אותו חשש גם ענדתי את הצמידים של סבתא שלי, רציתי שהיא תהיה איתי שם בדרך כלשהי. סבא וסבתא שלי מאוד יקרים לי, הם הורים שניים עבורי. סבא שלי מאוד מבוגר והיו רגעים השנה שהוא הרגיש מאוד לא טוב וממש פחדתי שיקרה משהו רע והוא לא יזכה לראות אותי מתחתנת. בחופה הוא לא היה מפאת מצבו הבריאותי, אבל הוא זכה לראות אותי כלה, לברך אותי וידע שאני מתחתנת וזה עשה לי הרבה טוב בנשמה. אני והחצי שלי ביחד 6 שנים ועבור בנאדם שנולד בתחילת המאה הקודמת במרוקו אני כבר רווקה זקנה ואני מחכה הרבה יותר מידי זמן  

בכניסה לבית קיבלנו דבש ועשינו פרצופים


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## niki111 (5/9/12)

תמונה מרגשת. 
ממש עד דמעות. אשריך שהלכת לשמח את הסבים שלך. מרגש.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

תודה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (6/9/12)

וואו, איזה מרגש.... 
באמת כבוד ובעיקר התרגשות גדולה עבורם, אני בטוחה.
איזו מזכרת מדהימה יש לכם עם התמונה הזו!


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

לגמרי, את זו אני מגדילה עבורם


----------



## Nooki80 (6/9/12)

תמונה מקסימה! 
הייתי שמחה שתהיה לי תמונה אם סבא וסבתא, לצערי כבר מעל 10 שנים שזה לא אפשרי.
רואים בתמונה הזו את האהבה והשמחה שלהם ושלכם.
מאוד מרגש!


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

אלו הסבא והסבתא היחידים שנותרו לי 
והתמונות ריגשו אותי ברמות, יותר ממה שהתרגשתי כשהייתי שם...


----------



## funny money (21/9/12)

ממש מרגש!! 
הדמעות בעיניים!
התמונה הזאת מבטאת עד כמה אתם מיוחדים! כל הכבוד!


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

אופיר נתן לי מתנה ענקית, את התמונה המרגשת הזאת


----------



## IMphoenix (7/9/12)

באמת תמונה מרגשת. יפיפה.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

השכנו לשאר הצילומים לא לפני שחטפנו קצת אורז...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

לוקיישן שלישי - חירבת אטרי 
הכרמים של מושב אדרת, זה ההר שמשקיף על עמק הלאה. הכל במרחק של 5 דקות אחד מהשני.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (5/9/12)

טוב, חיכיתי להגיב בסוף, אבל.... 
הרסת אותי עם התמונות מהלוקיישן הזה- וואו!!!!


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

תודה


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

לוקיישן רביעי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עברנו לשדה שצמוד לאיטרי ומשקיף על העמק


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

אני לוקחת הפסקה, וואו זה מתיש


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

(פלאי האדדויל)

אני מתה עליה.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Nooki80 (6/9/12)

תמונה יפיפיה! 
מאוד מאוד נעימה לעין, אפשר היה לחשוב שזה בנאפה וואלי (יום אחד, יום אחד, גם לי יהיו תמונות מהממות משם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לגמרי תמונה שהייתי מגדילה.


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## sorsh (5/9/12)

תמונות ממש יפות ! והכלב סופר חמוד ^_^


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

הוא משהו מיוחד. היה ילד טוב גם בהכנות


----------



## Mominit (5/9/12)

זוג מקסים שכמוכם...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה בתמונות שהייתה לכם חתונה מדהימה כיף להסתכל בתמונות ולהתרגש ביחד אתכם...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נכנסתי במיוחד לראות את הקרדיטים...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

תודה בובה


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (5/9/12)

השם של בן זוגך מופיע בסיפור היכרות שלכם 
לתשומת ליבך


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

נו, אז פישלתי. לא צריך למשוך לזה תשומת לב 
בכוח.


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (5/9/12)

את כועסת?


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

חס וחלילה, אשמתי לגמרי... אני לא רגילה לצערי.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

האולם - לילות קסומים 
המקום נראה מקסים, מנהלים אותו כמה אחים, סגרנו את האירוע מול שחר שהיה מקסים לאורך כל הדרך. שילמנו 215 למנה כולל הכל (הגברה תאורה וכו').
בחרנו בלילות קסומים בגלל ששחר היה מקסים, המקום מהמם והמחיר היה בתקציב שלנו. בביקורות קראנו רק דברים טובים על המקום אבל במבחן התוצאה זה לא עמד...

הבעיות התחילו כבר בערב הטעימות... הוזמנו לערב טעימות המוני של מספר רב של זוגות, הערב היה פשוט נוראי.
אמרו לנו להגיע ב 8 בדיוק ולא נתנו לנו להיכנס לאולם עד 9 וחצי, הערב הזה נמרח עד 12 בלילה באמצע שבוע שכולם עובדים ביום שאחריו. ממש מיותר. לא טעמנו מהקינוחים כי היינו צריכים כבר ללכת, לדעתי אירוע טעימות צריך להיות בצורת בופה, אנשים יטעמו מה שבא להם ומתי שבא להם, יסמנו לעצמם וילכו. באותו אירוע פגשנו את מעצב האירועים ששחר אמר לי מראש לדבר איתו ולהסביר לו שאני מעצבת את האירוע בעצמי ורק צריכה לתאם איתו. המעצב שלהם שנקרא ישראל, נפגע מאוד כנראה מזה שהוא לא הולך לעשות עליי קופה ובכשביקשתי ממנו שישאיר לי את 6 הסטנדים לשדרה שעליהם מניחים את הזרים הוא אמר לי שזה לא כלול בעיצוב חופה בסיסי חינמי ושעל 6 הסטנדים המסכנים בעיצוב הבסיסי שלהם - כלומר עטופים בבד לבן חלק - אני צריכה לשלם 700 ש"ח. הדבר היחיד שנכלל ב"עיצוב חופה" שעליו כתוב בחוזה זה חופה בסיסית עם 4 עמודים לבנים וחתיכת בד לבד למעלה.
אני מאוד כעסתי כי אני עובדת עם אולמות בתור מעצבת בעצמי וכל אולם מחזיק סטנדים כאלו משלו שמעצבי פרחים יכולים להשתמש בהם ואף אחד לא לוקח עליהם כסף. שחר כמובן פתר את זה והבטיח לנו שנקבל הכל בחתונה בלי לשלם על הדברים האלו. אבל הסיפור לא נגמר שם. חודש לפני החתונה קיבלתי טלפון מישראל שפחות או יותר איים עליי שאני אגיע לחופה ולא יהיה שם את מה שאני רוצה ועל הדרך ניסה לחנך אותך. הרמתי טלפון זועם לשחר ששוב סידר את העניינים ובזה תמה אפיזודת המעצב הערס והחוצפן. זוגות שרוצים לסגור שם צריכים לדעת שהוא המעצב הבלעדי ואי אפשר להכניס מעצב מבחוץ. מעבר לעובדה שהוא אדם דוחה, "זכינו" להתרשם מהעבודות שלו שהיו ברמה נמוכה מאוד עם פרחים גוססים.
יאמר לזכותו של שחר שהוא לא רק דאג לסטנדים, אלא לסטנדים ולחופה מהסוג היותר מושקע.

אב שוב, פה לא נגמר הבלאגן עם לילות קסומים.
בחתונה עצמה התחילו הבעיות האמיתיות. בתור התחלה התברר שאזור קבלת הפנים היה חשוך מאוד ובלי תאורה מספקת וגם בלי מאווררים במקומות אסטרטגיים. ההורים קיבלו מאוורר מולם רק אחרי צעקות וזה הגיע לשיא חדש בחופה.
בחופה שלנו לא היה אפילו מאוורר אחד מלפנינו, מאחורינו או בצדדים. עמדנו שם ופשוט נטפנו זיעה. אנחנו לא מיוחדים בהזעה שלנו, זה היה ערב אוגוסט לוהט סטנדרטי ובמינימום היו צריכים להיות מאווררים. חצי מהתמונות החופה גנוזות כי אני נראית שם כאילו אני עומדת למות או להרוג מישהו והחצי שלי נוזל על הרצפה. בוידאו יראו אותי עומדת ומנגבת זיעה. לא התרגשנו בחופה מרוב שהתעסקנו בכמה שהיה לנו חם.
הבעיות המשיכו כשמנהל האירוע דפק לי על הדלת 5 פעמים כשלקחו לי יותר מ 5 שניות להחליף שמלה ("אמרת שייקח לך 5 דקות!!" כן, לפני שידעתי שיהיה כל כך חם בחופה שאני אצטרך לעשות מקלחת מגבונים ולחדש את האיפור שלי) ונגמרו בזה שהתאורה באולם הייתה כל כך מלאכותית ודפוקה שהצלמים היו צריכים לעשות סלטות באוויר בשביל תמונות טובות. כשהם ביקשו מהאולם לסדר את התאורה הם נתקלו בחומה מצד מנהל האירוע, אוהד שאמר "צלמי צ'יק צ'ק מסתדרים פה" ולא הבין שאופיר קפון זה לא צלמי צ'יק צ'ק עם כל הכבוד. בתמונות הריקודים רואים שהתאורה מוזרה והן פחות טובות למרות שאופיר ישב עליהן שעות ארוכות כדי לתקן אותן.
יאמר לזכותם שבגמר החשבון - העלנו את כל הבעיות ודרשנו פיצוי, קודם כל הם לא התווכחו וקיבלו את כל התלונות. שנית הם הורידו 1500 ש"ח מהחשבון שזה לא מעט (למרות ששילמנו 60 אלף, אני חושבת שלא הגיע להם יותר מ 50). האוכל היה נהדר ואנחנו מקבלים מחמאות עלו עד עכשיו...האם אני ממליצה להתחתן שם? אני באמת לא בטוחה בזה. החופה השאירה לי טעם מר מאוד בפה


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

החופה


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מרכזי שולחן


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

אוכל


----------



## Bobbachka (5/9/12)

מצחיק- אבל הזכרת בעצמך את השם שלו 
כמה וכמה פעמים


----------



## meand ani (6/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

כוחו של הרגל... זה חדש לי.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

קבלת פנים 
היינו מעט מאוד זמן בקבלת פנים והיה נורא כיף. ממליצה בחום.
זו אחת התמונות האהובות  עליי עם ידין מילר המורה שלנו לריקוד


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

אגב, בקבלת הפנים הייתה רק מוזיקת בוסה נובה


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

צילומי משפחות 
הסיבה היחידה שאני מצרפת את זה כדי שתבינו לאיזה רמת חירפון הגיעה פלטת הצבעים, ברור שזה כלל את המשפחות.

ההורים שלי


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

ההורים שלו והסבתא (רוסים או מה?)


----------



## המרחפת (5/9/12)

איך הם קיבלו את הדרישה לפלטת צבעים בלבוש שלהם 
?
(מעצבן שלא נשאר מקום לסימן שאלה בודד)

איך הדרישה התקבלה? עד כמה הם שיתפו פעולה?


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

אז זה מה שמשעשע 
שההורים שלו לא רצו לקחת חלק אבל בסוף הם התלבשו באותם גוונים וגם גיסתי ואחיו שרצו להיות מיוחדים הלכו על ירוק-טורקיזי אז הכל הסתדר


----------



## המרחפת (6/9/12)

כי איך שהעלית פה את התמונות, זה נראה כאילו בכל פעם לקחו צבע אחר אבל הוא מופיע בכל מיני מקומות בתמונה. זה באמת יפה.


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

הירוק היה היחידי שלא היה בפלטה 
בכוונה תחילה, אבל ידעתי שיש אנשים שלובשים ירוק, והרבה וזה היה אחלה...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

האחים והאחיינים שלי


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

אחותו והילדים המהממים


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

פשוט לא הצלחנו לשלוט בעצמנו...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

חופה, רבנות, רב וכו' 
ם זה לא עבר בלי דרמות... ההורים שלו רצו שנכנס כל אחד עם ההורים ואני מאוד רציתי שנכנס ביחד. בסוף וויתרתי. השמענו להם את השיר שרצינו lucky של ג'ייסון מרז והם מאוד לא התחברו. ניסנו מאוד למצוא מוזיקה בעברית לפחות לשיר כניסה ולא מצאנו כלום. בסוף הלכנו על come what may מהסאודטראק של מולאן רוז' וזה יצא מושלם. הוא נכנס עם ההורים שלו כשהגבר שר ואני נכנסתי כשניקול קידמן שרה.

ברמת היהדות - אני לא אורתדוכוסית ולא מגדירה את עצמי גם כחילונית אורתודוכסית. אני לא אוהבת להגדיר את עצמי, אבל תפיסת העולם שלי היא הרבה יותר קרובה לקונסרבטיביים מאשר לאורתודוכסים. ע"פ ההלכה חופה מסתכמת בקידושין למול 2 עדים גברים. זה הכל! אם אישה מקודשת ליד 2 עדים היא נשואה.מה שקורה בארץ עם חתונות זאת השתלטות של היהדות האורתודוכסית על הממסד הדתי (ותכלס? מגיע לנו, כי כולנו אוהבים להגיד שדת זה לא בשבילנו, עד לחופה ולמוות שבה כולנו מנסים להיות הכי יהודיים שאפשר) היהודי וזאת מפעל לסחיטת כספים. אין שום מניעה שאישה תתן טבעת ותהיה פעילה בטקס, אפשר לשנות כתובות ובעבר? לא היה צריך רב שיחתן...
אנחנו התחתנו דרך צהר, אבל הרב שבחרנו הוא רב של הרבנות שהיה מקסים - ערן גולדווסר שמו. צעיר, חמוד, אישר לי לתת טבעת (לא לפני שהוא הדגיש שזוהי עצירה בטקס ההלכתי ומתנה ממני ולא משהו יהודי. מה שעצבן אותי נורא, אבל לא הייתה לי ברירה אחרת, זה הנוהל).
צהר היו נהדירם בזה שבאותה פגישה פתחנו תיק, הבאנו עדים ומסמכים ועשינו הוכחת יהדות. בכל השאר? זוועה.
הם עסוקים ובלתי ניתן ליצור איתם קשר בכלל... מדריכת הכלות שהם נתנו לי לא ענתה לי לטלפון ולא חזרה אליי והם לא פתרו את הבעיה אז נאלצתי ללכת להדרכה אצל מישהי חרדית וסבלתי מכל שניה.
המקווה היה עבורי חוויה מזעזעת. כל החיים שלי לא הבנתי למה חילוניות מתרגשות מזה. אבל ברגע שאישה זרה בת 60 בדקה לי את ציפורני הרגליים ואמרה "זה לא מספיק נקי" וברגע שטבעתי 3 פעמים ובכל פעם שמעתי "כשר" הבנתי. חוויה מזעזעת.
למה לא התחתנו באזרחית?
כי ההורים של בן הזוג שלי הם חילונים אורתודוכסיים ולהם זה לא עבר בגרון. לי, לא היה כוח למלחמות מיותרות וכך התפשרתי על הדבר הכי חשוב בחתונה שלי.

לפני החופה היו ילדודס שפיזרו פרחים לצלילי Chapel of Love של הדיקסי קאפס.

אני התרגשתי בצורה היסטרית, הדופק שלי היה על 250... (וכל זה נגמר כשהתחלתי לנזול לצערי)


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

ג'סטה  
יש לי חברה אחת בחבורה שהיא רווקה, והכי לא ברור למה כי היא מדהימה.
דאגתי לפני החופה שהיא תהיה המלווה היחידה בלי זר כדי שאוכל לתת לה את שלי וללחוש לה שאני מברכת אותה שתמצא אהבה ענקית השנה.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מחכה לו


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

תמונה שאין לכל כלה 
אני נתתי טבעת ואמרתי "מצאתי את שאהבה נפשי. אחזתיו ולא ארפנו עד שהבאתיו אל בית אימי ואל חדר הורתי"


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

האהובה עליי + שיר שבירת כוס 
בחרנו איך לא ב i'm walking on sunshine


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

טבעות 
הטבעות נרכשו בתכשיטי אבידן בקינג ג'ורג' בירושלים. זאת חתונה קטנה ומתוקה בבעלות של בוכרי נעים וחמוד שאני מכורה אליו ולדברים שהוא מביא. שתיהן יחד עלו 1050 ש"ח. בחרנו עיצוב מאוד קלאסי ופשוט כדי שלא יימאס לנו מהר. הטבעת שלי היא מה שנקרא "גילוף יהלום", היא חרוצה בצורה שהיא מנצנצת כמו יהלומים. כשהצלמים הגיעו אליי לבית הם ראו את הספר בספריה ושאלו "הטבעות פה?!" כשעניתי שלא הם אמרו "אוקיי אז הספר בא איתנו!" וזו הייתה הסיבה:


----------



## fluppster (6/9/12)

שיר הכניסה שלכם... 
היה שיר הסלואו שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שיר מהמם ומרגש!!!
ואני אנצל הזדמנות זו להגיד לכם שהתמונות פשוט יפהפיות, ונראה שהייתה לכם חתונה אדירה! מזל טוב!
חבל קצת שנאלצתם להתחתן לא בדרך שרציתם, אבל לא נורא, את כבר אחרי כל זה, והעיקר שאתם נשואים ומאושרים.


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

תודה רבה רבה על התגובה


----------



## IMphoenix (7/9/12)

רק דבר אחד... 
צרם לי מעט משהו שכתבת: "ותכלס? מגיע לנו, כי כולנו אוהבים להגיד שדת זה לא בשבילנו, עד לחופה ולמוות שבה כולנו מנסים להיות הכי יהודיים שאפשר".

זה לא הכי יהודים שאפשר, אלא הכי אורתודוקסים (ות'כלס- הכי ראש קטן כי למי יש כוח לריב עם הרבנות)...  גם הזרם הרפורמי וגם הזרם הקונסרבטיבי הם יהודים לחלוטין וחשוב להדגיש את זה.

חוץ מזה- כל הכבוד לך שכיבדת את הוריו.


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

ברור לי שאני מסכימה איתך? 
התכוונתי לזה שכך תופסים את זה אנשים אחרים בישראל


----------



## IMphoenix (8/9/12)

ברור לגמרי  
רק רציתי להדגיש את זה לקוראות חיצוניות.


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

לגמרי...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

דיג'יי - צביקה בירן 
צביקה הוא דיג'יי לאנשים שבאמת אוהבים מוזיקה, שהם לא סטנדרטיים ושזה חשוב להם ובמיוחד, לאנשים שלא אוהבים מזרחית. הגעתי אליו אחרי שהתחתנו אצלו כל מיני זוגות מיוחדים סביבנו. פגשתי אותו פעם אחת לבד כי אלכס לא יכל להגיע והוא פשוט היה מדהים! קודם כל הוא פשוט מקסים, נעים, מצחיק ונתן לי תחושת נינוחות בניגוד מוחלט לזה שהרגשתי מאוד מוזר להגיע לפגוש אותו לבד. לקח לו 3 שניות לקלוט את הראש שלי. העברנו לו רשימת שירים חודש לפני החתונה של "מאסט" ו"לעולם לא". כל השירים שרצינו היו שם ולא היה שיר אחד שלא רצינו שיהיה שם. אנשים לא הפסיקו לרקוד גם בזמן שהוגשו המנות, למרות שהמוזיקה השתנתה והוא רמז להם שיש אוכל וקיבלנו המון מחמאות על המוזיקה.
דבר נוסף שאני ממש אוהבת בו זה שהוא "אילם". הוא לא מדבר במהלך האירוע, הוא לא מנחה את האירוע אלא רומז עם המוזיקה וזה נהדר... שילמנו 5000 ש"ח ואני מרוצה ברמות היסטריות.


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

נכנסו לאולם עם "אופוריה"


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

עוד אחת שאני ממש אוהבת


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

רואים כאן את הפרח השני


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

dance!


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

זה מה שקורה כששמים מטאל...


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

עשו לנו ריקוד האחייניות ובנות הדודות 
ואנחנו ישבנו וצפינו כמו קינגים


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

סלואו - שיעורי ריקוד עם ידין מילר המלך 
סיפור האהבה שלי עם ידין התחיל לפני שנה. אני חובבת ריקוד מושבעת, רקדנית בנשמה (ובמציאות חסרת קואורדינציה בכל מה שהוא לא ריקודי בטן או מוזיקה שחורה) וכשהתארסנו מאוד רציתי שנעשה ריקוד. עכשיו מעבר לאהבה שלי לריקוד יש לי חיבה בלתי מוסברת למוזיקה לטינית, בעיקר לסמבה ובוסה נובה אבל רציתי משהו רקיד ומרשים - וזה כמובן טנגו!  אז לפני שנה דיברתי עם ידין (שהוא בוגר של האקדמיה למוזיקה ולמחול בירושלים, סטודנט לתואר שני באותו מוסד ומורה לריקוד) על טנגו.... מאז החצי (שמלכתחילה לא עף על העניין) החליט שטנגו זה ריקוד קצת אלים מידי וחושני מידי לחתונה. אני לא התכוונתי לוותר וכשננעלנו על שיר סלואו, אמרנו שנלך לכמה שיעורים אצל ידין רק כדי לא לצאת סתומים שמתנוענעים מצד לצד...
אז זה נדחה ונדחה ויצא שפגשנו את ידין לראשונה שבועיים לפני החתונה ומה אני אגיד לכם? 
אני מאוהבת.
קודם כל זה פשוט בא לנו ביום שהתחיל הפוך והמשיך להתדרדר מרגע לרגע. שניה לפני שעלינו לאוטו רבנו כמו שלא רבנו מעולם. שניה אחרי שנכנסתי לאוטו קיבלתי את שיחת טלפון המדוברת ממעצב האירוע שהוציאה אותי מאיזון לשעות ארוכות. חשבתי שאנחנו הולכים ויהיה כל כך גרוע כי אנחנו עצבניים כל כך ושאולי זה היה רעיון גרוע מראש, כי גם ככה האיש שלי לא אוהב לרקוד לפני שהוא שתה חצי בקבוק וודקה.
אז קודם כל ידין פשוט חייכן, מצחיק וזורם והוא השרה עלינו אווירה קלילה וקסומה תוך 5 שניות בערך. גם התפאורה של סטודיו עתיק באקדמיה הכניסה אותנו למוד משועשע במיוחד. אה וכן, הוא רקדן כל כך מוכשר. וכולנו יודעות שגברים שיודעים לרקוד זה פשוט ממיס...
מצאנו את עצמנו אחרי כמה דקות בעיצומו של ריקוד סוער/סדנת צחוק היסטרית.
קודם כל למדתי לעשות צעדים שלא חשבתי שאני יכולה לעשות פיזית. המשקל שלי היה אישיו רציני עבורי כי רקדניות הן כאלו דקיקות שתמיד חשבתי שאין מצב בעולם שאני מבצעת את הדברים האלו בלי להראות כמו האמפטי דאמפטי. מה שלא הרגיע אותי במיוחד זה שידין שוקל בערך חצי ממני ואז למדתי שהשמועה נכונה - הם לא באמת מחזיקים אותך, יש להם אחלה טכניקות לעניין וגם שרקדנים הרבה יותר חזקים ממה שנראה לכן... ושמסתבר שאני לא כזאת מוגבלת כמו שחשבתי שאני. אה ולמדתי שבתור בחורה כשהגבר מוביל ועושה את הדברים כמו שצריך, גם אם את הכי עקומה בעולם את תרגישי כמו בלרינה במינימום! הרגשתי כמו חבילה עוברת שרקדתי לחלופין עם הבחור שלי ועם ידין, זה היה משעשע במיוחד 
החצי שלי הפתיע אותי שהוא קולט כל כך מהר ואת שנינו זה שם פשוט באחת הסיטואציות הכי מצחיקות בעולם, פשוט לא הפסקנו להקרע מצחוק בחוסר שליטה מוחלט, כמו שני ילדים שצריכים דחוף רטלין וידין שיתף עם זה פעולה לחלוטין 
מעבר לצחוקיה הבלתי נגמרת, יש לנו כוריאוגרפיה מדהימה לסלואו שלנו (שהושלמה תוך 3 שיעורים בסה"כ!) שידין הגאון פשוט התאים לאופי שלנו, לשיר וליכולות שלנו (שכאמור, הפתיעו אפילו אותנו!) וכל הסיפור הזה הוא פשוט הסיטואציה הכי כייפית, הכי משחררת והכי מחברת שעברנו בשבועות האחרונים. היינו פשוט צריכים את זה כמו אוויר לנשימה ולא ידענו בכלל כמה אנחנו צריכים את זה. 
אין לו אפילו מושג כמה שהשיעורים האלו פושט הצילו אותנו מלעבור ימים שלמים בריבים מיותרים ולחצים מטורפים, זה היה הרבה יותר מללמוד לרקוד...
התחברנו לידין כל כך ובקלילות שפשוט החלטנו בשיעור האחרון שהיה היום לתת לו הזמנה לחתונה, כי נראה לנו שזו רק ההתחלה...
ידין אכן הגיע לחתונה, וגם עשה לי שיעור פרטי יומיים לפני החתונה בבית שלי. הוא גם תיזכר אותנו לפני הסלואו והיה על הרגליים כל הערב. פשוט בחור נדיר.

בתמונה הוא איתנו


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

הסלואו "אהבה" דניאל סלומון 
השני היה vivo per lei של אנדראה בוטצ'לי וג'ורג'יה


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)




----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

הכל שווה את התמונות האלו...

ויש וידאו שחברה צילמה


----------



## Zorikit (5/9/12)

מילות סיכום  
עבורי החתונה הייתה הצגה, הפקה. התוכן הדתי התפספס לי בגלל שאני לא אורתודוכסית והיה לי מאוד קשה איתו. ברמת סוג האירוע 300 מוזמנים זה אולי המינימום של אולמות אבל בעייני זה היה המוני והעובדה היא שיש לפחות 100 אורחים שאני לא זוכרת שבכלל פגשתי ולפחות 100 שהיו מיותרים (מבטיחה לכם שאם אתם קוראים כאן זה ממש לא אתם ).
הדבר היחידי שריגש אותי והיה חשוב לי היה בן הזוג שלי והעובדה שעברנו לגור ביחד סמוך מאוד לחתונה.
התחתנתי כמו שהתחתנתי בגלל שמטבעי אני אוהבת לרצות אחרים, אני בת הזקונים של הוריי והאיש שלי בן זקונים אף הוא. זה היה חשוב להורים שלנו, הם שילמו על רוב החתונה ולכן החלטתי שאם כבר אז כבר - לקחתי את זה בתור פרוייקט, הפקה ועשיתי את זה הכי טוב שרק יכולתי. כן, הייתי לחלוטין חולת שליטה. כי רציתי שזה יצא מושלם וידעתי שרק אני יכולה להפיק אירוע רמה שתספק אותי. התוצאה של הפרוייקט זה התמונות, שאני מאוד מאוד מרוצה מהן. הן בגדר אומנות עבורי.

עצות למתחתנים:
1. קודם כל אל תוציאו על זה הרבה כסף. אלו רק תחילת החיים המשותפים ביחד... אתם צריכים כסף לדברים אחרים. החתונה שלנו הגיעה ל 90 אלף שקל. כולל ה-כ-ל. שזה דיי זול לחתונה בינונית. (עברנו את התקציב שלנו בעשרת אלפים שקל, בגלל ששכחנו כמה דברים בחישוב הראשוני, לא בגלל משהו אחר...)
2. משהו תמיד יתפקשש. תמיד. אצלנו ציוד של צלם נגנב (ובמזל הוחזר) ויומיים לפני החתונה אבא שלו ריסק את האוטו בתאונת דרכים (כפי שראית לאבא שלום, האוטו טוטאל לוס).
3. תתפשרו אך ורק עבור ההורים. גם אם אתם מממנים את האירוע לבד, תתחשבו בהם. תבחרו את הקרבות שלכם, מולם זה מיותר.
4. תשקיעו בתקציב של צלם ודיג'יי. אלו הספקים החשובים ביותר לדעתי. ועבור כסף, מקבלים תמורה!
5. כל הזמן אמרו לי "תאצילי סמכויות". לא כולם מסוגלים. אני לא הצלחתי להאציל סמכויות וזה בסדר גמור, עדיין נהנתי.
6. אל תתביישו לבקש בקשות שאחרים שופטים כמוזרות. אני ביקשתי שלא יגיעו בשחור וזה הצליח לי. הרוב הגדול לא לבשו שחור.
7. אל תפחדו להיות פרפקציוניסטים. זה משתלם, כל תגובה בבלוג שלי גורמת לי לשמוח יותר על ה OCD שלי. קיבלתי המון תגובות של "רואים שחשבת על הכל", "זאת החתונה הכי יפה שהיינו בה" וכן, זה מספק אותי מאוד. כי זה מצביע על ההצלחה שלי בתור מעצבת אירועים ובתור בחורה עם המון רגישות לאסתטיקה. מאוד נעים לי בעין להסתכל על התמונות ומהתגובות שלכן, נראה שגם לכן.
8. אל תשכחו להנות, זה עובר בטיל. מהחופה ועד הבית זה מרגיש כמו 5 דקות. אני הייתי פסיכית, אבל ברגע שיצאנו לצילומים? השארתי את הפסיכיות שלי בבית וכמעט שומדבר לא הטריד אותי.
9. יש המלצה שמסתובבת, להיפרד למשך שבוע לפני החתונה. אנחנו אימצנו אותה וזאת הייתה טעות ענקית. אני כן ממליצה לא לישון ביחד בלילה שלפני ולהתארגן בנפרד כי זה מרגש מאוד, אבל שבוע?! לא ברור לי מה חשבנו. ישנתי חרא בשבוע הזה כמו שלא ישנתי בחיים שלי. זה היה נוראי.

עצה לחברים וחברות של מאורסים טריים: 
אם החתן והכלה שניהם או אחד מהם הם אנשים לחוצים/עצבניים תפסיקו לחפור להם שיירגעו וירפו ובטח שאל תטרידו אותם בשטויות. לי מטבעי יש פיוזים קצרים, אז לא, הם לא יתארכו במעמד הזה ובתקופה שלפני החתונה כי זאת בין כה תקופה לחוצה, הפיוזים יתקצרו רק יותר. אל תציקו לזוג בשבוע שלפני החתונה עם בקשות לטרמפים והתנצלויות שאתם לא מגיעים כי יש לכם עבודה. מי שרוצה להגיע? מגיע. לא מגיעים? אל תספרו לנו כבר בשלב הזה. זה סתם מרגיז ומטריד. יש אנשים שלא יודעים לשחרר. זה עושה חיים קשים, נכון, אבל זה אופי וזה מה יש.  

מה קורה אחרי?
בבוקר שאחרי התחלנו עם ספינג' (איזה כיף להיות מרוקאית ואיזה כיף לגור ליד אמא!), סמסמים מחברים וכמובן שספרנו את הכסף (קיבלנו משהו כמו 70 אלף, לא זוכרת. את האולם כיסינו, את כל האירוע לא. תודה לאל שיש לנו הורים שדאגו לזה).
האמת שהרגשתי הקלה מטורפת ועכשיו אני הכי עקרת בית נואשת. אני עובדת לרוב מהבית, אין לי לימודים עדיין וכל היום בא לי לנקות, לסדר, לבשל ולקנות דברים לבית. מאוד קשה לחזור לשיגרה אחרי חודש וחצי מטורפים כל כך. אני עדיין לא חזרתי. מיהרתי לפרסם גם את זה כי זה מסמל את הפרידה מהחתונה והחזרה לשיגרה מבחינתי.

סוגיית שם המשפחה - אני לא אברהמי יותר. אני וסילויצקי. בחרתי לוותר על השם שלי מכמה סיבות: ראשית כי הוא מעוברת ואיבד את המשמעות המקורית שלו. שנית, כי אני לא מחוברת לצד במשפחה של אבא שלי במילים עדינות ומכובסות מאוד ואני שמחה לא לשאת את שמם יותר ( דודה כרמית אם את קוראת את זה, אני אוהבת אותך, אל תיפגעי ממני, את יודעת שזה לא קשור אליך).
הסיבה החשובה יותר היא כי לשם של האיש שלי יש משמעות פולקלוריסטית נהדרת, הוא שם מטריארכלי על אם קדומה שלהם שנקראה "בתיה לוי" שבהגייה אשכנזיה בתיה נשמע כמו וסיה. בתקופות של פרעות הוא עוות כדי להסוות את היהדות. זה שם שחשוב לי לשמר ולהעביר הלאה. למרות שכולכם, שוברים עכשיו את השיניים... לא נורא, עבורכן אני "זוהר", כמו מדונה, זה לא באמת חשוב 

סוגיית ה"בעלי" - כפי ששמתן לב, אני לא משתמשת במילה הזאת. היא מבזה ומשפילה בעייני. אני האישה שלו והוא האיש שלי, הגבר שלי, המלך שלי, האהוב שלי, החיים שלי, החצי שלי. אני קוראת לו "בעלי" רק ביני לבינו. ומאוד קשה לו עם זה, אבל זה חשוב לי.

אני מקווה שנהנתן מאפיזודת החתונה המטורפת שלי,
אני מקווה שאם תתחתנו תבחרו בספקים שלי ותעזרו בטיפים שלי.
ואל תשכחו שמעצבת האירועים, המאפרת והסטייליסטית הכי טובה בארץ, היא אני. והחתונה שלי שכל כך אהבתן, הייתה פרוייקט הגמר שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואגב, יש עוד המון תמונות בבלוג שלי.
פרסמתי את הקרדיטים שלי על 3 פוסטים בבלוג. פשוט כאן לא רציתי להגזים...

בתמונה - מחוקים לגמרי בסוף הערב.


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

בנות יקרות אני אשמח לתגובות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש מיליון צפיות לכל תמונה וכמות תגובות מזערית.
השקעתי אתמול שעות ארוכות בהעלאת הקרדיטים גם לפה כי זה היה חשוב לי, אז תשקיעו בי בתגובה בחזרה...


----------



## feralcat (7/9/12)

אין יותר תגובות כי 
ברור שמצד אנשים שציפו לקרדיטים שלך (כמוני) אפשר רק להגיב בואווו 
רואים את ההשקעה. התוצאה מוצלחת ביותר. אתם משדרים אושר, שמחת היחד, זה ככ כייף לראות איך אתם מעבירים את המסר הזה.
ההתחשבות ותשומת הלב בפרטים הקטנים, ברגשות של האחרים מועברת היטב. נהנתי מאוד. מזל טוב


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

תודה רבה רבה


----------



## behappy (9/9/12)

מקסים!! 
אני חייבת לציין שתשומת הלב שלך לפרטים מחד וראיית המכלול והתמונה הכוללת מאידך הן פשוט מעוררות השראה ! כל הכבוד!! בהחלט רואים שהשקעת ושחשבת על כל פרט. הרסת אותי עם החולצה הסגולה שהרסה לך את פלטת הצבעים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לי אמנם לא הייתה פלטת צבעים כי העיצוב היה בסיסי למדי, אבל כשהבחור רצה לקנות חולצה ורודה-סגולה (לא ברור, בחיי.. אולי גם הגברים נתקפים בקדחת חתונה?) הייתי צריכה לעבוד קצת כדי להוריד אותו מזה.

בנוסף, החיבור שלך לשורשים ולעולם שבו גדלת וממנו באת מאוד מרגש בעיניי. זה מתבטא בלוקיישנים של הצילומים, בביקור אצל הסבים, בחינה המדהימה שערכת, באלמנטים בעיצוב שלך. זה נהדר, וזה מאוד מדבר אלי באופן אישי.

מעריכה מאוד את הגישה שלך לדיאטות ולדימוי גוף. בתור מאמנת כושר, אני נתקלת בפניות מחרידות של בנות שרוצות לכסח לעצמן את הצורה, כפשוטו, רק כי להן או לקרוב שלהן יש חתונה עוד כמה חודשים. זה מזעזע, מאוד מאוד לא בריא ושלא לדבר על הנזק המנטאלי !! טוב לקרוא גם גישות אחרות. היית כלה יפהפיה, קורנת ומאושרת, בלי קשר למשקל שלך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לסיכום-
מאחלת לשניכם המון אהבה, הצלחה ואושר זה מזה
ומאחלת לך הרבה הצלחה בתחום המקצועי ובלימודייך (שנשמעים מרתקים שחבל על הזמן).
ומאחלת לטדי ההורס עוד שנים ארוכות של כיף במחיצתכם.
מזל טוב!!


----------



## behappy (9/9/12)

ושלא יבינו לא נכון 
אני הכי בעד חולצות סגולות לגברים
או סגול בכלל שזה הצבע האהוב עליי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל לבנזוג שלי זה פשוט לאאאאאא מתאים!


----------



## Zorikit (9/9/12)

תודה רבה יקירה! 
הגישה שלי לדיאטות ודימוי גוף מרגישה לי כבר "עתיקה" ואני מנחילה אותה בבלוג לקוראותיי כבר שנים... 
אני מאוד בכושר (בד"כ, מאז החתונה אני ממש מרחפת!) אוכלת בריא וכו' ואין לי טירוף לרזון או מספרים. לא צריך להיות רזה כדי להיות בריא, זאת העדפה נטו אסתטית ובעייני האסתטיקה של הרזון היא לא היחידה שיכולה להיות יפה


----------



## mekushkeshet (6/9/12)

רק לי זה ברור.. 
שכל התגובות הזדוניות בפוסט החתונה (המדהים!!) שלך מגיעות מאותה בחורה ממורמרת אחת?!

כאילו, מה נסגר איתכם אנשים..כמה רוע!!!!!!

זוריקית, את מהממת, מדהימה, יפייפיה ומאוד מאוד מוכשרת.
ולא, אני לא מקבלת אחוזים על כתיבת התגובה הזו..זה מגיע מהלב.אני עוקבת אחרייך גם בבלוג, גם בעמוד הפייסבוק וגם פה ומאוד נהניתי ללוות אותך באופן סמוי בהכנות לחתונה. מאחלת לכם רק אושר ושמחה, אתם זוג נפלא ורואים שאתם אוהבים מכל הלב. כמו שרשמתי לך בפייסבוק, אל תקחי אישית, שכולם יתפוצצו!! תמשיכי לעשות את מה שאת עושה ותעשי את זה הכי טוב שאת יכולה, ושכולם יקפצו!


♥


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

תודה רבה! תכתבי לי מי את בפייסבוק!


----------



## Nooki80 (6/9/12)

ZOZ 
אני מרשה לעצמי לקרוא לך זוז או זוזי כי לאחותי הקטנה (שאגב, מבוגרת ממך בכמה שנים טובות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) קוראים זוהר, 
וגם, מצאתי שיש לכן כמה תכונות דומות (מי אמר עקשנות, פיוז קצר, ודרך משלכן לעשות דברים, גם אם זה אומר להיכנס עם הראש בקיר?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
בכל אופן ולעניינינו,
אני מאחלת לכם שתדעו לצמוח ביחד ובמקביל, לתמוך ולהכיל, ושתאהבו עד אין סוף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב!


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

תודה, את מקסימה  
אחד החברים שלי גם קורא לי זוזי


----------



## lanit (8/9/12)

מזל טוב! 
מאוד התחברתי להרבה דברים שכתבת: על ההצגה שבחתונה, על כך שלא נקרא לו בעלי (אלא בשלל כינויים אוהבים אחרים, ובשעת הצורך husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
החיוך שלך מקסים ופתוח ורואים כמה נהניתם ביום המושקע והחשוב הזה.

מאחלת לכם דרך מלאה באהבה, מזל, בריאות, תקשורת טובה ופתוחה ואושר!!


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

תודה רבה רבה!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/9/12)

לי מטבעי יש פיוזים קצרים, אז לא, הם לא יתארכו 
הפלת אותי מהכסא!

אני חייבת להגיד שלכתוב תגובה לכל הודעה שבא לי להגיב עליה זה מפרך אבל אני חייבת לכתוב לך שלמרות שאני לא מתחברת לפטלת הצבעים של החתונה, אני כל כך נדהמת מכך שהבחירות שלך בראו (!) חתונה מהממת! אני חושבת שאף אחד מהפרטים בפאזל הזה לא הייתי בוחרת בעצמי אבל המכלול יצא נהדר כל כך!

כל הכבוד על הפרוייקט, הייתי נותנת לך 100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אהבתי את הג'סטה למלווה, את סיפור ההיכרות (מדהים לראות אנשים "פעם" והיום)- כמה מחברים הטובים נכנסו לחיי בזכות האינטרנט לפני שנים רבות. 
התמונות מהמקדימים-מהממות אחת אחת שאין לתאר!
אפילו את הטבעות שלכם אהבתי =]

אגב, לגבי ההתפשרות על החופה- כמו שאמרת, אם להתפשר אז בשביל ההורים. 

מאחלת לכם חיים נפלאים יחד!


----------



## Zorikit (9/9/12)

תודה רבה! את נפלאה


----------



## אדום כהה מאוד (6/9/12)

יפה ומרגש זוהר 
שיהיה המון מזל טוב, ורק אושר


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

תודה...


----------



## אביה המואביה (6/9/12)

המון מזל טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כיף לשמוע שנהנית מההפקה הזו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיה המון בהצלחה לך ולחצי.


----------



## אביה המואביה (6/9/12)

ואגב.. 
הסיפור של איך הכרתם ממש ריגש אותי, הוא כתוב בצורה מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובנוגע למילה "בעלי"- גם אני לא מתכוונת לקרוא לבן זוגי כך. אני לא חפץ והוא לא הבעלים שלי


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

תודה, ולגמרי לגבי "בעלי"!


----------



## Zorikit (6/9/12)

תודה רבה...


----------



## Bladayada (7/9/12)

שמחה שיצא לי לראות את הקרדיטים 
שנייה לפני שהם כנראה (?) נמחקים...
יש לכם תמונות מהממות! המון מזל טוב!
חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך האמת... ואני עוקבת גם בבלוג (אני לא מהמגיבים...אבל שתדעי שאני שם).
בתור אחת שהתחתנה לפני שבוע (ויומיים)... זה פשוט כיף להסתכל בתמונות ולהיזכר... המון מזל טוב לך ולבן זוגך!


----------



## פואם1 (7/9/12)

הרצחת וגם ירשת..יופי


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

תודה רבה, כיף לשמוע שאת עוקבת


----------



## talilula1 (7/9/12)

מזל טוב !! 
תמונות מקסימות, כלה יפהפיה וחתן מקסים  שרק יהיה לכם טוב
ולא לתת לנשמות מרושעות להרוס לכם את האושר.
מה לעשות, יש גם רוע בעולם.


----------



## שריתוש26 (7/9/12)

אין דבר כזה "נשמה מרושעת" 
נשמות הן טובות. 
הקליפות מעל הנשמה הן ה"רעות" כפי שאת קוראת לזה. 


סתם לידע כללי. 

ואגב אני לא טרולית. 
קצת מגלומני לחשוב שהניק שלי קיים רק כדיי להשמיץ גולש כלשהו.


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

תודה, את מקסימה. 
וצודקת לגמרי. בהחלט יש נשמות מרושעות.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (7/9/12)

מזל טוב זוהר ) שתמיד תהיו מאושרים 
כמו שאתם נראים כאן  והתמונות עם טדי הרגו אותי! כזה דובון מתוק


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

תודה רבה  הוא אהבת חיי הדובי הזה!


----------



## מיצפונת (8/9/12)

כל הכבוד! 
על כל ההשקעה שלך, זה באמת היה פרוייקט גמר שלך וממש הצלחת בהכל!
חבלת שלא התחתנת לפני שאני התחתנתי-אז הייתי שוקלת להזמין שמלה מהאינטרנט-היא מאוד מוצלחת! אז כל הכבוד על הסיכון.
הפרחים מהממים!
האיפור והמראה שלך זה בעיני ההצלחה הכי גדולה. כי פה חשבתי לעצמי, איך מישהי שמתאפרת בעצמה באופן יום יומי (למשל אני ) יכולה לצאת שונה ביום החתונה.
בגלל זה התעקשתי על מאפרת מקצועית ומהוללת באזורי (אפשר לחפש בפורום את מי בחרתי) וכל כך הצטערתי בדיעבד שלא התאפרתי בעצמי! כי היא איפרה אותי בצורה כל כך לא מחמיאה.
אבל את איפרת את עצמך הכי טוב-כי את מכירה את עצמך הכי טוב כמו שאמרת, וגם איכשהו את ניראית שונה, את ניראית כלה יפיפייה! 
כמובן שביום יום לא תתאפרי כמו כלה, אבל באיזה שמקום זה לא מובן מאליו שתוכלי לחדש משהו במראה לך-מקווה שהסברתי את עצמי בצורה מובנת.

לסיכום, כל הכבוד, הכל נראה מקסים. אהבתי מאוד את המראה של חתנך!
מזל טוב!


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

תודה רבה! לגבי האיפור 
עשיתי הרבה מאוד טסטים ואני דווקא כן אחת שמתאפרת ביום יום כמו שמאפרים כלות. זה למשל הטסט לאיפור שעשיתי, פשוט שיניתי כמה דברים...טסט = התאפרתי באיפור ניסיון לחתונה ללימודים למשל.
אני לא ניסיתי לצאת שונה, בטח שלא דרך האיפור. רציתי להיות אני ובסה"כ בחרתי בסגנון מאוד פשוט ומאוד טבעי (והיו כמה גבות שהורמו כי אני ידועה במעושנים הכבדים שלי) אבל לא משעמם, כמו בערך כל החתונה.


----------



## sharon30a (8/9/12)

עכשיו סיימתי. תודה רבה על ההשקעה 
שבלהעלות ולהתאמץ לכתוב את כל הקרדיטים האלה...בהחלט הפקת הגמר של חייך -)

חייבת לאמר לך תודה בעיקר על הדיס-המלצות שלך...זה כל כך חשוב! כמו הנושא של השמלה, שלהבנתי בסוף לא היית הכי מרוצה...האמת גם כל הכבוד, כי זה לא ניבט מהתמונות...שלא היה לך נוח בקטעים מסויימים... זה נראה כאילו היית הכי נינוחה ומשוחררת...

בקשר לאיפור, גם בעיניי הוא מקסים. למרות שמהצצה לתמונות אחרות שלך בהן את מאופרת "כבד" "ומעושן" יותר, בעיניי מחמיא לך יותר.

אבל שוב, תודה, כי גרמת לי להיות שלמה עם החחלטה שלי,כמאפרת, לאפר את עצמי. היתה לי מחשבה לקחת מישהי אחרת. אבל בסוף החלטתי להשאר איתי. אני יותר מדי פרפקציוניסטית. רק אני יודעת מה הכי נכון ומחמיא לי.

ואת ואישך מקסימים מקסימים ביחד. רואים את האהבה העמוקה בעיניכם!

רק אושר והמוני מזל טוב


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

רגע, הבנת לא נכון  
כן הייתי מרוצה בסופו של דבר  אם לא, הייתי מחזירה אותה ומזדכה...

לגבי האיפור - התייעצתי עם המאפרות הכי גדולות בישראל, כולן פה אחד המליצו לי על עדין. ובחתונה שלי גם אני רציתי עדין, זה הרגיש לי יותר נכון ויותר טבעי.

תודה על התגובה ואשמח לעזור בענייני איפור אם תרצי דעה כנה


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (8/9/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
שיהיה לכם מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היית כלה מהממת!!!!!


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

תודה ענקית


----------



## scarlet moon (8/9/12)

מזל טוב זוהר! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שתזכו לשנים ארוכות של אהבה והרבה אושר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התמונות מקסימות.


----------



## Zorikit (8/9/12)

תודה מותק


----------

